# Ming Yao should miss 25 games



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Yao Ming has a non-displaced fracture of his right tibia.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

There went his MVP season. Down the drain.


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

damnit!!! the god is f***ing kidding us.
hey, no joke for xmas


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

****. ****. ****.


----------



## lunarsmile (Mar 18, 2005)

God bless Yao,bless Tracy, bless Rockets,:worthy:
I'm almost in tears,why this happened again to Rockets?


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah...we are a team of scrubs once again.:yay: 

Man. This is ridiculous. Lets just do a San Antonio and tank the rest of the season, then pick up Oden or Durant and take it from there.

I feel like kicking the Gods of basketball in the balls..they are teasing us. Just when you think Rockets are going to the conference finals and Yao is gonna get MVP, injuries end our season prematurely. Worst Christmas present for a Rockets fan ever. My wish list certainly didn't include this. I did however have a foot injury to Rafer Alston on my list.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

man that sucks that both yao and tmac are out, yao was easily going well for the mvp but not anymore i hope that tmac gets back soon and helps you guys get wins


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Now if ever we need Tracy back to lead this team, with Yao and Tracy both out we have chances to win the best teams. 

Btw Merry X-Mas to all :clap:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wow. there goes a playoff spot.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

As a fan, you just have to hope they can keep water out of the boat - ten games under .500 wouldn't be too much of a gap to overcome once Yao gets his game back on track.

Hope - hang on to it. :meditate:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I know this hurts, seeing our playoff dreams go down. But you have to take positivity from this as well. First, this gives the rookies more time to play, if JVG will allow them. Second, Yao is injured, yes, but he will be allowed to rest on some level. Third, when Mac and Yao both come back, they will be fresh, and ready to make a run. Plus, they don't need to be starters, just benchwarmers until they prove they are in playing shape!


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

who will get minutes at centre while yao is down?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

imma say deke and juwan will share minutes...

damn this blows.... tank tank tank tank


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

maybe now we would try to get another (trade) player?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

We really should not tank this campaign. We have a hard working bunch of players and if we can pick up wins here and there and once Yao and Tmac comes back, we should be fine.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

This is starting like last season all over again. I heard from Clutchfans that there is slight possibility that T-mac could play Tuesday


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, I hope that Rockets draft a good PF with their lottery pick... Sad news, this team was in great shape!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

He would miss more than six weeks. Only if Tracy can be back and lead us to playoff.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

too bad ya don't have Rudy Gay,ya could have started developing him....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn that sucks. I hope everything bodes well for you guys. Man thats horrble luck.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh well...As long as we can hover around the 500 mark come All-Star break, we should be in good position to make a late charge and secure the 6th or 7th seed. Unfortunately this is not like last season were the NW division was a joke and the getting the 6th position wouldn't be too bad. I wouldn't be too confident playing any of the teams ahead of us (SA, DAL, LAL, PHX, UTH or DEN). 

And to think I was gonna suggest we limit McGrady to 32mins when he gets back and let Yao do his thing. Now we need him to play 40+ to keep us afloat.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

9diamonds said:


> too bad ya don't have Rudy Gay,ya could have started developing him....


if the rockets had rudy gay this wouldnt have happened.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> if the rockets had rudy gay this wouldnt have happened.


How exactly can you say that? You don't think Yao would have been on the court? or Tim Thomas? Or Chuck? merely because the Rox have Rudy Gay??

If you make a sweeping comment like that at least explain it for those of us who can't read your mind.


----------



## shakesbeer00 (Dec 22, 2006)

one of the darkest day for rockets fan like me


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> if the rockets had rudy gay this wouldnt have happened.


Explain?
No idea where your coming with that?
note im one of those who thought we should have held onto gay but this comment makes no sense.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao's missing the ASG for the 1st time in his career unless he makes an remarkable recovery.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Naa...I think he will still make it, but I doubt JVG will complain to the W conf coach to not let Yao start!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

9diamonds said:


> too bad ya don't have Rudy Gay,ya could have started developing him....


whats wrong with Shane Battier? He stepped up again LAC and plus even if we had Rudy Gay, I doubt hed lead us to the playoffs.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I hope Yao's injury will drive TMac to carry this team. I know TMac has back problems, but while he was in there, he seemed to be emotionally out of the game. I think the loss of Yao will help TMac snap out of the wierd phase he was going through. The team is in his hands now.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

Yao will give up All Star Game, even if he recovers.

-----From his broker


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao should have no business in the AS game this year. Even if he recoves in time for it, no way. Save yourself for more important games, that mean something towards the season.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

that really sucks


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yao should have no business in the AS game this year. Even if he recoves in time for it, no way. Save yourself for more important games, that mean something towards the season.


I say he should at least still go and sign some autographs. But yah he should not step on the court at all during the actual game. Shame, 'cuz this may be as stacked a team as the West has ever seen...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> *I say he should at least still go and sign some autographs.* But yah he should not step on the court at all during the actual game. Shame, 'cuz this may be as stacked a team as the West has ever seen...


Knowing our luck, he will reinjure himself somehow doing that.
But the game should be out of the question.


----------



## faker fan (Dec 26, 2006)

damn.. that s u c ks. I like watching Yao


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

I still think Houstons will make the playoffs... but this team doesn't have any playoff confidence, and they could very well bend in a first round clash with SA or DAL. I hope they'll reach 6th or 5th seed... and that Yao and T-Mac will have a healthy playoff. This team is too griytty to reach for Oden and Durrant... but Im afraid its also too injury prone to land a good playoffspot, not to mention home court advantage.

Damn...


----------

